# bigger but cheap exhaust system...



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

I am looking into the exhaust system of my 1993 nissan sentra 1.6, now that ive got a WAI. The pipe looks soooo small and i imagine could get a few horsies with a bigger pipe, and maybe some muffler work. My questions: First, is there any backpressure behind the muffler? Will anything happen if i take it off(other than loudness), and what about my cat? Whats the best size pipe to get, i was thinkin 2", but not sure. and can i have monroe or some shop bend the pipes? I dont have much money so i dont want a system, theyre too expensive, i dont mind if its alittle loud i just dont whant it annoingly loud. What should i do about the exhaust manifold? 

Any suggestions appreciated.

thanks,
silas


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

oh come on someones done some exhaust mods!!! TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK IS THE BEST 

THANKS,
SILAS


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

check out the groupbuy.....
the have a stromung catback mid pipe i think 2" starting at $170.00

as far as size goes... 2" is fine for a n/a ga16.
also if you are going to have a shop do bends for you make sure they are not crushed bends... you really loose allot..

also i have a 96gxe with no muffler...it runs a little better but nothing proven.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

smithsil said:


> *oh come on someones done some exhaust mods!!! TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK IS THE BEST
> 
> THANKS,
> SILAS *


No, never 

Actually take you look at both Sentra.net and NissanPerformanceMag.com. Quite a bit has been written about GA16DE exhausts.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

mike young did a big write up about exhaust setup, 2 inches is the limit for the GA exhaust, any bigger piping then that will cause you to lose power. You might have your exhaust obnoxiously loud and ricey so i would wait until you can get a decent muffler, jump in on that stromung group buy.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*how cheap? how big?*

check out www.folgers.com

 sorry guys couldn't resist

that question almost sounded like a honda owner.


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

hahaha funny 3.5se auto. 
BTW im NOT a Ricer. If i was, i would of gone down to the local ricer shop and bought a coffey can that sounds like a bumble bee a long time ago. Please people i want performance, not looks or sound. 

anyway thanks for everyone else with the info....

silas
btw--auto's suck! sticks rule! 
(yea go ahead and tell me how you could smoke me with your auto, i understand)


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Well Ill tell ya what I am running at the moment, old stuff and what I am building.

First time:
Removed muffler. Didnt really notice to much if any power gain.

Second time:
2" Crush bent from second cat back. Dumb ass louvered glass- pack at bumper. Little power gain.

Current:
2" crush bent from stock manifold back. DynoMax race bullet. Bosal 4" tip(hehe). Removed secondary cat(Bullet in its place). Deffinetly noticed decent power gain.

In progress:
Apexi N1, Stromung 2" mid, HS header. Ill let ya know


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

thanks for the info pat. Much appreciated as some people here dont seem to take me seriously. Anyway i will see what i can do. Until then, peace and good luck on the headers! 

silas


----------

